# Whats up with pooping in the water dish?



## PickleBird

This seems to be the latest bad behavior...is this about wanting attention??


----------



## srtiels

No, when a bird poops in it's water, and apparently drinks it, it is it's way of replentishing the water soluble vitamins lost thru excreting poop.

Many times this loss is due to the stress of molting...

Below is some info saved on my computer. It is also applicable to pooping in the food dish.
---------------------
Stress of weaning, changes in environment or diet, and molting are just a few causes for a cockatiel to eat it’s droppings. Stress results in a depletion through excretion (poop) of most the water soluble (B's, C, choline) nutrients in the system. The body does not mfg. or retain them. Eating of the droppings is a cockatiels way of replentishing (recycling) them back into their system.

The eating of droppings is not a normal daily thing with cockatiels. Cockatiels are one of the few species of parrot type birds that will eat their droppings when their body is lacking in certain nutrients. 

The primary nutrient being choline and many of the B vitamins and amino acids , which are by products in the birds droppings. Stress, such as the sale and a new home can cause a bird to excrete in excessive amounts the water soluble family of vitamins and nutrients in his system. This group of nutrients consists of the B vitamins, choline, and vitamin C. Even thought the birds diet may contain these nutrients under stressful situations the body is excreting in excess of the dietary intake. The cockatiel will eat the dropping to compensate for the difference.

One thing that will help your bird is to go to the healthfood store and get some Brewers Yeast. It is rich the B vitamins, minerals and nutrients, choline, and amino acids. Amino acids enable vitamin and minerals to act properly within the body, and aid in the assimulation and utilization of the other nutrients. Sprinkle a small amount on his seed/food daily for about a week. This will supply what he needs back in his system, and alleviate the need to eat his droppings.

The Brewers Yeast is a good suppliment to sprinkle on his food a few times a month.


----------



## PickleBird

Thanks he's not eating his poop, just pooping in his water dish.


----------



## atvchick95

mine perch on their dishes no matter where we put them so they end up pooping in the food and water 

we've put them way up high - so high up they barely fit between the dish and the roof of the cage - yet they still pooped in the dishes 

we've put them way down low so they wouldn't perch on them - Didn't help still pooped in them 

we've had them in the middle of the cage- still pooped in them 

it doesn't matter one bit where we put them they poop in them lol


----------



## gforce

I have the same problem with Sammy pooping in his water dish I haven`t seen him drink from it, I just have to give him fresh water all the time. I have tried moving his water to different places nothing works. Georgie never does it but he is just perfect

gforce


----------



## birdie-beth

I use these bowls because they poo in the water dish unless they have a hood. It keeps the water cleaner than it would be for a while longer, anyway. And they're dishwasher safe


----------

